# The new victim



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

Well I have finally found another car to start my build. It will be a pretty simple build with pretty simple equipment in it. Here is a break down of what I am running.

The car:

Mercedes Benz E55 (w211)

HU: Kenwood DNX 9941

Front Stage: 

Tweeters: Dyn Esotar 2 110's
Mids: Dyn Esotar 2 430's
Midbass: Dyn Esotar2 650's

Sub Stage:
Dyn Esotar 2 1200's ( running 2 of them IB)

Rear Fill: Dyn Esotar 2 430's
Dyn MD 102 tweets

Center Stage: Dyn Esotar 2 430
Dyn MD 102 tweet

Amps: 

Tru Super Billet 8 stage III ( 2 of these)
Tru Billet 4100 ( rears and center)

Processors:
Zapco DSP6 ( 2 of these)

All cables and wiring is StraightWire and deading is cascade. I will post pictures as I progress.


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

Is Don doing the install in this one for you Jay? I know he's done several of your cars in the past.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Awesome car and equipment.
Subscribed.

J.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

pyropoptrt said:


> Is Don doing the install in this one for you Jay? I know he's done several of your cars in the past.


Don won't touch this car since Marquies is too lazy for the drive. :laugh:

BTW .. I only did one of his cars with him. Shameful bastid never even got to power it up before changing his mind about the car !


----------



## trevordj (Feb 22, 2009)

Sweet jesus that is quite the equipment list. I will definitely keep an eye on this .


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

NA Don is not working on this one. I am to lazy to drive to Jersey this time. So flying solo on this build. Well I take that back he did build the baffle for the subs.


----------



## dradd21 (Jan 13, 2009)

subscribed / nice ride


----------



## Stage7 (Jan 5, 2010)

I can't wait to see this. Your "rear fill" is the envy of 99.999% front stages!


----------



## GSlider (Jun 11, 2009)

O man, this should be good.


----------



## 83corolla (Nov 5, 2009)

subscribed.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

jayhawkblk said:


>


This, right here, is a sleek-looking car!

Hot ****, I gotta get me one of those! 



...very nice choices in equipment, by the way


----------



## cleung (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice ride can't wait to see the install, subscribed


----------



## bigguy (Apr 13, 2010)

Im sorry but where was the "simple" at?


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

jayhawkblk said:


> NA Don is not working on this one. * I am to lazy to drive to Jersey this time.* So flying solo on this build. Well I take that back he did build the baffle for the subs.



QFT !! 


And a mighty solid baffle it is.


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

Was that the two pieces of cardboard I saw glued together in ur basement don? . 

J/k. Awesome choice of drivers and amps


----------



## JDMRB1ODY (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm in for the show.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

Did not get any work done this weekend was in Alabama for my baby brothers graduation. But will start deading and running some wires tonight when I get home. I do need to find a welder so I can make my amp rack.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

MaXaZoR said:


> Was that the two pieces of cardboard I saw glued together in ur basement don? .
> 
> J/k. Awesome choice of drivers and amps


It is pretty flimsey LOL.

One of the B8's have not even been used yet. I am using them for left and right power of the drivers should be fun.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Man I'm not sure what is hot the car or the list of products. Looking forward to this build.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

Well this has been a slow go. Between work and all 3 of my kids's baseball and softball schedule I have not had much time. But here are some update photos. I added a carbon fiber rear lip and matte black badges.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

I also got the wires ran too. I will post those pics later when I stop being lazy and get them off my camera.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

douglas county???? hmm, i may have to come check this out once done


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

great work on the IB set up!! so you cut the whole rear deck out?


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

SouthSyde said:


> great work on the IB set up!! so you cut the whole rear deck out?


Not the whole rear deck but most of it.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

Brian_smith06 said:


> douglas county???? hmm, i may have to come check this out once done


I work in Shawnee though. I will be at some of the USACi shows around here so can give you a listen.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

jayhawkblk said:


> Not the whole rear deck but most of it.


you are a brave man....


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

SouthSyde said:


> you are a brave man....


Not brave just crazy. Hell it is only a car. Plus if I want it to got back stock I will just weld the piece I cut out back in. No big deal. My wheels should be here on Tuesday. I will post more picks after this weekend amp rack will be done today.


----------



## BodegaBay (Dec 16, 2005)

Nice to see that you finally chose a new vehicle Marquise. That 7 series was a maintenance nightmare! Perhaps you can drive this one down to Vegas when we all see you for CES 2011?


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

jayhawkblk said:


> I work in Shawnee though. I will be at some of the USACi shows around here so can give you a listen.


hells yeah. let me know when you go. I would actually like to compete a little as well. I know I wont do well but at least get my foot in the door on the sq comps. Get a better idea of what im doing


----------



## jmlaudio (Mar 24, 2007)

jayhawkblk said:


> I do need to find a welder so I can make my amp rack.


I know a guy.......http://www.jmlaudio.com/vehicle%20bay.htm updated metal fabrication shop pictures coming soon..


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

C'mon...that shop's to clean to do any *actual* work. It's a fake. 

Jay


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

BodegaBay said:


> Nice to see that you finally chose a new vehicle Marquise. That 7 series was a maintenance nightmare! Perhaps you can drive this one down to Vegas when we all see you for CES 2011?


Vu, the 7 was a maintance nightmare and no where near as fun to drive as this beast. Vegas that is a long drive but I am sure I will be at CES for 2011.



Brian_smith06 said:


> hells yeah. let me know when you go. I would actually like to compete a little as well. I know I wont do well but at least get my foot in the door on the sq comps. Get a better idea of what im doing


I will keep you informed. You should compete to see what it is like. I will help you pm me your info. Have you read the new rules yet?



jmlaudio said:


> I know a guy.......http://www.jmlaudio.com/vehicle%20bay.htm updated metal fabrication shop pictures coming soon..


thanks but it is handled.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

amp rack is just about done. I got the base of it installed I just need to make my mounting holes and then it is done.


----------



## BodegaBay (Dec 16, 2005)

That's a bloody brilliant way to mount multiple super billets. It saves footprint space (vs. laying it flat) and gives a nice three dimensional look to it. I even dare say I haven't seen this look from either Don or Bing  



jayhawkblk said:


>


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

jayhawkblk said:


> amp rack is just about done. I got the base of it installed I just need to make my mounting holes and then it is done.


Bout time you got some work done ..


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

BodegaBay said:


> That's a bloody brilliant way to mount multiple super billets. It saves footprint space (vs. laying it flat) and gives a nice three dimensional look to it. I even dare say I haven't seen this look from either Don or Bing


Really Vu ?













I did a ton like that !


----------



## BodegaBay (Dec 16, 2005)

Forgive, forgive. Apparently I haven't seen that build ;p.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

lol That one was way before DIYMA even existed and still incomplete in the pic obviously !


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

im totally going to do that with my dls amps  I love the way that looks


----------



## BodegaBay (Dec 16, 2005)

Looking at the photo further, I think I might have seen in back in 2004-2005 either through CAF or Elite. Wow, we've known each other that long.
I really like how Marquise made this look for the B8's though. Those ARCs are tiny compared to the Super Billets though.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

BodegaBay said:


> Looking at the photo further, I think I might have seen in back in 2004-2005 either through CAF or Elite. Wow, we've known each other that long.
> I really like how Marquise made this look for the B8's though. Those ARCs are tiny compared to the Super Billets though.


Yea, prolly in the ECA days. Yessir, waaay too long ! 

Of course they do !


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

6spdcoupe said:


> Bout time you got some work done ..


yeah yeah yeah bite me LOL!!! I am tring to get this done. Tired of the stock L7 system. plus the factory nav blows major ass. :laugh:


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

6spdcoupe said:


> Really Vu ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is a blast from the past!


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

BodegaBay said:


> Looking at the photo further, I think I might have seen in back in 2004-2005 either through CAF or Elite. Wow, we've known each other that long.
> I really like how Marquise made this look for the B8's though. Those ARCs are tiny compared to the Super Billets though.


Vu I am tring to save as much trunk space as I can and save some weight were possible. Those braces also help with a rear end roll in the turns. Wow I do kinda miss the xxk's Not!!

I still have to put my 4100 in but it will go in a false floor in the front end of the trunk at a slight angle. I will work on that tonight at least get the frame work built so I can cover it this weekend. Then on to the kicks and HU then tune time. So it wont be long.


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

Glad to see you working on another system again Marquies, Nice ride!!!!!


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

nepl29 said:


> Glad to see you working on another system again Marquies, Nice ride!!!!!


How is it going Nelson. how is the bimmer? I love this car. should have bought one sooner.


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

Wow! This is looking really good!

Subscribed!


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

jayhawkblk said:


> How is it going Nelson. how is the bimmer? I love this car. should have bought one sooner.


Im doing great, hope all is well!!The car is great, dont know if you been e60.net recently but i was able to retrofit the new CIC in my car

CIC Retrofit Installation LOG - 5 Series Forums - Page 3


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

got a little more work done.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

yum


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

I got the glass almost done. I just need to sand the duraglass then wrap it. Trying to decide what I am going to wrap in. Thinking Charcoal vinyl or suede or just carpet. On the fence. The false floor will be vinyl to match the seats inside the car.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

few more updates.


----------



## ibanzil (Jun 29, 2008)

Looking good. I like that setup in the rear arm rest. What class you compete in for usaci?


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

[email protected] I wish I had gone hardcore like that with the deadener on my interior. NICE WORK!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

Brian_smith06 said:


> [email protected] I wish I had gone hardcore like that with the deadener on my interior. NICE WORK!!!!!!!!!!!


I added another layer to that VB-max HD Plus I did the back does installed my back up camera.

I just need to make my kicks and I am about done minus some cosmetic stuff.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

ibanzil said:


> Looking good. I like that setup in the rear arm rest. What class you compete in for usaci?


I think I am only doing Q this year dont care about install points anymore. I am not ziptie every 6 inches and techflexing anything any more unless it passes though metal. Plus the speaker wire I am using has a thick sleeve over the wires that are indivialually sleeved. I think my first show this year will be the one in Sadelia on the 10th.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

jayhawkblk said:


> I added another layer to that VB-max HD Plus I did the back does installed my back up camera.
> 
> I just need to make my kicks and I am about done minus some cosmetic stuff.


nice. Im about to add the reverse cam myself. Just need to find a good deal on one first.


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

wow stunning.. with this much gear you call it " simple" built..


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

I've got the same car (different engine though). I'll be watching very carefully, congrats on the work so far!


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

khanhfat said:


> wow stunning.. with this much gear you call it " simple" built..


Thanks, yea I call it simple because I am not doing any crazy glass work or motorization and a bunch of LED's and stuff like that. I am going to try to keep the interior as stock looking as possible with the exception of the HU



n_olympios said:


> I've got the same car (different engine though). I'll be watching very carefully, congrats on the work so far!


The trick part will be the kicks. Trying to keep it looking stock will be a challenge because of the e brake on th drivers side.


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

I know, the foot brake is a nightmare for those things. That's why I'll use a 2-way system in mine. Much easier to install tbh, and no structural damage done in the car. Although, judging by the work in your parcel shelf, I can see how you wouldn't have a problem with that lol.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Marquis, is it possible to put hte E brake on a actuator? that would solve a bit of your problems, if its still a cable or ratcheting type of physical connection, i would imagine someone can figure out a system for it


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

It's not an electronic type of brake.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

What if you had another pedal arm made to bend over out of the way, going closer to the brake pedal?


----------



## Deluca119 (Jul 7, 2010)

Thats coming together nicely!


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

I may try to move the pedal higher or just build the kicks behind the factory ones.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

break can not be moved up. I may just take it out all together.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

Got a little work done on the car. The ebrake came out by the way.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Im so going to come listen to this once your done


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

jayhawkblk said:


> break can not be moved up. I may just take it out all together.


I took mine out, I don't miss it. I was planning to get a mobility type setup to engage/disengage the parking brake electronically, but haven't gotten around to it and probably won't.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...hmmmmmm-maybe-i-can-get-8s-my-kickpanels.html


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

Mine's not an auto, so taking the foot brake out is not an option. I'll surely forget to engage a gear at some point and I'll be searching for the car next day.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

n_olympios said:


> Mine's not an auto, so taking the foot brake out is not an option. I'll surely forget to engage a gear at some point and I'll be searching for the car next day.


Bwahaha, that's a good one! I only laugh cause it's happened to me! Not funny when it happens but if you look back later in life you laugh at yourself, for real!! 

Don't you guys worry, the guys who've taken out the ebrake, about putting stress on your tranny? I couldn't imagine not having an ebrake. I use mine all the time!! Course I have a manual too so I kind of need it. Some kind of electronic thing would be good too, probably pricey but good. Especially in a car like this! 

BTW is that your final setup on the amp and distro block? Just curious, about the way you ran your power and neg, cables. And I can't forget, NICE WORK!! Really is clean and nice looking!


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

No that is not my final set up. The amp will be covered. The distro block will be covered. There are 2 more monster amps that are going in the tire well. The block is that way because the battery is right in front of it plus I have a few more items to put in there so trying to use my space wisely. In a nutshell when I am done you will not see any of the wires.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Well I'm looking forward to that point! Great so far!!!


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

Well I made a few driver changes. The 430's are coming out of the rears and the center. They are being replaced with Micro Precision 5.8 wide band drivers. I did not want to cut up my air vents to get my 430 and tweet in the center location. Plus for the rears I can run them active.


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

oh my. Don mentioned you getting an E55, should've known the list of equipment would be awe inspiring.

I just want one billet 8, and you have two.  Sadness

It's looking awesome sir. Keep the updates coming.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

should have this thing done by Sunday eve at least that is my goal. I should get a lot done tonight since I will be home alone.


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

wonderful.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

bigguy said:


> Im sorry but where was the "simple" at?


^ Times a million. Simple. LoL.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

goodstuff said:


> ^ Times a million. Simple. LoL.




LOL yeah I am finid that it is not turning out quite as simple as my intial drawings and plans. But hey that is what makes it fun sometimes.


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

update


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

kicks are done.


----------



## 69cents (Mar 21, 2008)

Hey jayhawkblk, got any picture of the back for your kick panel? Thx.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

I will have to pull them off you get them and that is a bit of a pain since I bolted them down. It is the stock piece with deadener on the back. I made rings and then glassed them to the stock peice but I did cut the opening in the metal so that is it bigger.


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

i want to hear/see this one. are you going to Dons anytime soon? and driving this? lol


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

not anytime soon no.


----------



## 69cents (Mar 21, 2008)

jayhawkblk said:


> I will have to pull them off you get them and that is a bit of a pain since I bolted them down. It is the stock piece with deadener on the back. I made rings and then glassed them to the stock peice but I did cut the opening in the metal so that is it bigger.



If like that, it's ok then. Don't want to waste your time  Love your work. So your kick is IB?
Is there any diff in sound if the 430 in IB and Sealed? Since you've have experience with 430 and 650, how is the two compare? And what is the best enclosure would you recommend for the 650. I'm still debating to go for 430 or 650 for mid.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

69cents said:


> If like that, it's ok then. Don't want to waste your time  Love your work. So your kick is IB?
> Is there any diff in sound if the 430 in IB and Sealed? Since you've have experience with 430 and 650, how is the two compare? And what is the best enclosure would you recommend for the 650. I'm still debating to go for 430 or 650 for mid.


The 650's work great IB I have only run them as midbass. When I got them first I ran them with 152's and 110's. If you run them as mids I would put them in the kicks and vent the back. As for the 430's as a midrange I would do it and not look back. You can seal them they accually like it that way just a really small encloser. 

What type of car is this going in? If you can I would say 110, 430, and 182 if you can fit them or do the fab work to fit them.


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

jayhawkblk said:


> not anytime soon no.


that's fine 

I will be living on the east coast in... three weeks. So just give me warning and I will make it up there.


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

Looking good Marquis. Grats on the new ride and the fresh toys. 

Those shoes are fire!


----------



## BodegaBay (Dec 16, 2005)

Egads. He lives! Is that really Manny?


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

BodegaBay said:


> Egads. He lives! Is that really Manny?


One in the flesh 

How are you Vu? Hope all is well with you and yours.

Nice to see some of the OG guys still around

Just sniffing around here has me getting 'the itch'...hehe


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

OH **** is that really you Manny?!!!!!! How the hell have you been? I here you got a new whip yourself there bud. So congrats to you.

I am in Zapco DPN hell right now. got software issues.


----------



## 69cents (Mar 21, 2008)

jayhawkblk said:


> What type of car is this going in? If you can I would say 110, 430, and 182 if you can fit them or do the fab work to fit them.


Just wondering why go for 4inch if you can go for 6inch, what so special on the 430 that everyone go for and not the 650, just wondering...
Anyway, won't happen anytime soon, just doing some survey for now.

I would love to have 110,430 & 182... but sadly not anytime soon 

Thx.


----------



## 69cents (Mar 21, 2008)

jayhawkblk said:


> What type of car is this going in? If you can I would say 110, 430, and 182 if you can fit them or do the fab work to fit them.


Just wondering why go for 4inch if you can go for 6inch, what so special on the 430 that everyone go for and not the 650, just wondering...
Just doing some survey for now.

I would love to have 110,430 & 182... but sadly not anytime soon 

Thx.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

69cents said:


> Just wondering why go for 4inch if you can go for 6inch, what so special on the 430 that everyone go for and not the 650, just wondering...
> Anyway, won't happen anytime soon, just doing some survey for now.
> 
> I would love to have 110,430 & 182... but sadly not anytime soon
> ...


Well if you are doing a 2 way then the 650 is the answer. The 430 is a dedicated midrange driver and it just plays that range better than just anything on the planet that I have heard. It is my opinion of coarse. I sure others will argue that what they use is better. It is very subjective. another reason for the 4 and the 6.5 is space it takes up less space pure and simple.


----------



## 69cents (Mar 21, 2008)

jayhawkblk said:


> Well if you are doing a 2 way then the 650 is the answer. The 430 is a dedicated midrange driver and it just plays that range better than just anything on the planet that I have heard. It is my opinion of coarse. I sure others will argue that what they use is better. It is very subjective. another reason for the 4 and the 6.5 is space it takes up less space pure and simple.


Ok got it. Thx jayhawkblk.  110,430,182 it is then...


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

I made some changes to my design. Mainly because I have A.D.D. Just waiting on my wood veneer to arrive then cosmetics will be done.


----------



## BodegaBay (Dec 16, 2005)

Funny I have that prob too! Looking pretty good M!


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

christ that looks awesome!


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Yea for sure. Nice work! Very clean, can't wait to see you get it done, again! I wish I could figure out a way to do my subs in the rear deck and have all that nice floor space to work with. That would be great! I envy you for that alone, not to menchion the rest of the set up!


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

Well my veneer showed up this evening so off to home depot to get some stain just waiting on my suede then we are in business.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

Got a new toy coming in the next couple of days.


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

jayhawkblk said:


> Got a new toy coming in the next couple of days.


Clues????


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

jayhawkblk said:


> got a little more work done.


Marquies,

I need some advise on this process please.

About what weight material did you use for this? I see the gasket is still on 
the car in this pic, did you tape directly to it or is the material under the gasket
then you placed the gasket over it, then tape over the gasket to keep resin
from getting on it? I will be doing this in my front boot but have been rather 
stumped on the order which to take. 

Thanks


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

nepl29 said:


> Clues????


I wonder what is going here?










just know there are not a lot of them floating around.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

FLYONWALL9 said:


> Marquies,
> 
> I need some advise on this process please.
> 
> ...


tell me what you are working on so I can help you better. Send me a pm or email.


----------



## cgw (Jan 31, 2009)

Dream car, dream setup & dream install.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

jayhawkblk said:


> I wonder what is going here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Flux capacitor. Definitely a flux capacitor.


----------



## BodegaBay (Dec 16, 2005)

quality_sound said:


> Flux capacitor. Definitely a flux capacitor.


Ooooh good guess Paul. Maybe an EMP generator?


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

:waves hand:: Ooh Ooh I know, I know


----------



## BodegaBay (Dec 16, 2005)

Damn it Don! I knew it was something from you. Gonna look up your Photobucket for clues.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

neener neener I'm not tellin nuttin ! :lipsrsealed:


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

3.5max6spd said:


> One in the flesh
> 
> How are you Vu? Hope all is well with you and yours.
> 
> ...


Oh **** !  I didn't see you sneak in here.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> Flux capacitor. Definitely a flux capacitor.


Yea something like that!!!! 1.1gigawatts "Great Scott" 
actually my flux capacitor is under the hood.

Do want you guys opinion though. Should I use suede to cover the top panel or vinyl to match the leather in the interior?


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm partial to suede myself, but I think matching the interior is a nice touch too. I worry about vinyl holding up to the abuse in a trunk though.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

few more updates.





































Can you say woodgrain........


----------



## Blancolex300 (Dec 9, 2009)

That looks amazing man. Great work. One of my favorite cars of all time, with some bad ass equipment. Where did you get the suede for the trunk? I am gonna need some shortly for mine.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

Blancolex300 said:


> That looks amazing man. Great work. One of my favorite cars of all time, with some bad ass equipment. Where did you get the suede for the trunk? I am gonna need some shortly for mine.


Thanks. i am pretty fond of the car myself. I get the unisuede from a whole saler here in KC.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Wow! Very very nice! How hard was it to do the amg logo in there? That looks sweet!!


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

scooter99 said:


> Wow! Very very nice! How hard was it to do the amg logo in there? That looks sweet!!


It was not to bad to do the AMG logo. I cut it out of a 1/4" MDF then glued it down then wrapped it. I used some of my leather tools to get the suede in between the letter. would have been 100 times easier if it was vinyl. Wait till you see what I do to my seats.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

jayhawkblk said:


> Yea something like that!!!! 1.1gigawatts "Great Scott"
> *actually my flux capacitor is under the hood.*
> 
> Do want you guys opinion though. Should I use suede to cover the top panel or vinyl to match the leather in the interior?


I hear that. I almost went C63 AMG instead of M3. The tranny was the deciding factor.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> I hear that. I almost went C63 AMG instead of M3. The tranny was the deciding factor.


And the handling...... BMW simply murders Benz in that area even the AMG stuff. But I live in KS and we really dont have any twisties it is all flat and straight out here. Power wise the C63 is a beast. The 7 speed tranny in the benz is very nice. Unlike the 5speed in my E55. I am looking into finding a way to do a swap.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

On your suede, did you put it on with the backing or did you peel it off before gluing it down?


----------



## SCtud (Oct 16, 2009)

Is this still a multi-amp setup? You must have some awesome trunk space to fit more amps underneath the Super B8 if it is!


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

540 litres more or less, it's not very tall but it is deep.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

SCtud said:


> Is this still a multi-amp setup? You must have some awesome trunk space to fit more amps underneath the Super B8 if it is!


The other B8 is under the one you see. plus all my fuse blocks and such. The 4100 is behind the AMG logo.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

scooter99 said:


> On your suede, did you put it on with the backing or did you peel it off before gluing it down?


I left the backing on it. I never take off the backing.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

I just got my new toy that will fill the hole in my trunk. I will take pics when I get home tonight. I am so stoked.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

jayhawkblk said:


> And the handling...... BMW simply murders Benz in that area even the AMG stuff. But I live in KS and we really dont have any twisties it is all flat and straight out here. Power wise the C63 is a beast. The 7 speed tranny in the benz is very nice. Unlike the 5speed in my E55. I am looking into finding a way to do a swap.


Even having made a few trips to the Ring and with more to come 99% of my driving is GT style on the Autobahn so the C63 would have been fine as well. I just need something to do with my left foot. My GTI had DSG and it got boring pretty quickly. I don't know how I'm gonna drive this thing under the speed limit when I get back to the States.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> Even having made a few trips to the Ring and with more to come 99% of my driving is GT style on the Autobahn so the C63 would have been fine as well. I just need something to do with my left foot. My GTI had DSG and it got boring pretty quickly. I don't know how I'm gonna drive this thing under the speed limit when I get back to the States.


Yea I here ya there. I do wish Benz made a stick but that is ok. good luck with staying under the speed limit LOL :laugh:


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

I, for one, can't wait to see it!


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

Well my picture has will not load so I will try later today. But the new toy that goes in the hole is a Sinfoni Premier One!!!!!


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

Well some things have changed since I last updated this thread so here is where the build stands now.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Marquies! bring that bad boy up in two weeks, i gotta check this out!


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> Marquies! bring that bad boy up in two weeks, i gotta check this out!


whats in 2 weeks?


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

Love the new addition KU!!!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

jayhawkblk said:


> whats in 2 weeks?


my comp 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/12-volt-events-team-diyma/103104-meca-may-14th-bay-area.html


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

nepl29 said:


> Love the new addition KU!!!


Thanks Nelson just waiting on my other ssld 8 so I will be using cat5 on both amps.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> my comp
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/12-volt-events-team-diyma/103104-meca-may-14th-bay-area.html


Ahh man I will be out of town that weekend.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

That looks gorgeous man..


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

SouthSyde said:


> That looks gorgeous man..


Thanks man. How are those CK's treating you?


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

jayhawkblk said:


> Thanks man. How are those CK's treating you?


u know i have been so busy with school, that the build is lagging... finally just finished up the kicks and my processor is on its way back from matt thursday and i will knoww by then... we will see!! might go back to my roots with the tru. :surprised: will have a few pics up soon..


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

SouthSyde said:


> u know i have been so busy with school, that the build is lagging... finally just finished up the kicks and my processor is on its way back from matt thursday and i will knoww by then... we will see!! might go back to my roots with the tru. :surprised: will have a few pics up soon..



I cant wait to see how it turns out. Once I get the rest of my suede this project will be done. I will then be looking for another project to get into. Maybe a CL55 or M5 it will all hinge it I get this new ob or not. yes you should go back to your Tru's.


----------



## Golden Ears (Jul 18, 2010)

subscribed


----------

